# How did you meet the new year... or what hurts you?



## Durin's Bane (Jan 2, 2006)

So how did you meet the new year? Did you get drunk enough? Do you have any interesting stories from the last night of the year?

I, for example, cannot move my left wristle in any direction and have quite a bandage on my right elbow.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2006)

Durin's Bane said:


> So how did you meet the new year? Did you get drunk enough? Do you have any interesting stories from the last night of the year?
> 
> I, for example, cannot move my left wristle in any direction and have quite a bandage on my right elbow.



What's a wristle?

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2006)

A very small wrist, perhaps?  

I 'rang in' the new year with a handful of good friends, but no alchohol or illegal drugs.  Hurrah for me.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 2, 2006)

Pretty much the same as Blackstar here - went downtown with a couple friends, ate at the Cheesecake Factory (mmmm giant cheeseburger and key lime cheesecake), watched the early fireworks show, then went to another friend's house to play games and watch the ball drop on tv. It was good.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 3, 2006)

I worked right through it. 

No ball, no champagne, no good friends. 

Feel sorry for me.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 3, 2006)

Majimaune came over to my house, and we just stayed up till about 12:30 and he went home, then I stayed up for another 20 mins and went 2 bed.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 4, 2006)

Durin's Bane said:


> So how did you meet the new year? Did you get drunk enough? Do you have any interesting stories from the last night of the year?


I was on the street with my friends. Actually, I was with my friends in a house and later we went out. I didn't take my jacket and I felt the winter... I drank wine, whiskey, rakia but I didn't get drunk because I didn't want that. I wanted to be home. I wanted to have quiet and peaceful New Year party but I was asked by my old friend, a girl, to celebrate with them 

Следващата година съм с вас, Durin's Bane


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 4, 2006)

I was working in my local pub from 6 till 11.55 then I got a drink and celebrated the bells with the pub owners and some of the locals who'd stayed behind after closing (we had a license till 12 but most people went off earlier to be at home for midnight). Then we watched some fireworks across the water that we'd organised. I then caught up with the guys who I was drinking with (they'd been at the pub for some time while I'd been working) by drinking copious amounts of vodka and Red Bull (and I don't usually ever drink spirits) so I was suitably caught up after an hour and a half and we headed to the dance in the village hall. Had a good time there, then wandered around for a while drinking beer and seeing random people. Apparently I got a lift home at about 4.30 from a friend, but I don't really remember...

Good night was had by all  But not a good morning  I had another 6 hour shift at work, so I had to work with a hangover, whereas everyone else could start drinking again


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 4, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Good night was had by all  But not a good morning



I have had hangovers with the best of 'em, but the absolute _worst_ I have ever had in my life came at a cast wrap party.

The soon-to-be-in-laws from my first marriage were in "show biz." During that time my brother-in-law was a world-famous motion picture director who talked to me perhaps 10 full minutes during the 23 years that marriage lasted. But I digress...

My soon-to-be-father-in-law was a semi-famous actor and playwright, and he had put on a wildly successful folk play that he starred in. As all good things come to an end, so eventually did the play's run, and it was at the cast party following the closing of the last night's performance that I got drunk on champaigne and peanuts. _Don't_ ever do that.

I got monumentally sick and lost everything I had ever eaten for at least the preceding decade. I barely managed to drive home, and when I got there I passed out on the livingroom couch. When I woke up next morning (late) I couldn't move my legs! My thigh bones felt exactly like thick heavy solid _iron rods,_ and I was in great pain _everywhere,_ and that went on _all day._

Since then I have gone on to other notable benders, but nothing like that one ever again! Nowadays at wild parties I limit myself to two stiff-but-tasty ones a night — on the rare occasions when I drink at all (with one notable exception upcoming which you will find out about tomorrow) — and that's it.

Barley


----------



## Saucy (Jan 5, 2006)

i spent new years with the person i love the most cuddled on the couch watching overrated horro movies. we fiannly showed up at the party we promised to make an appearance at about a half hour before midnight. we laughed at those to drunk to care.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 6, 2006)

I went to a small party hosted by some friends of mine--mostly theatre people, half of them graduated now. Other people drank in moderation, but I was having a good time with the sparkling grape juice--turns out I looove sparkling grape juice. They talked me into trying tequila, which is naaaaasty yucky, and I tried a sip of sake, just because, and it tastes the way butt smells. Yucky. So far the only alcohol that hasn't grossed me out was amaretto, and that was in hot chocolate. Also rum and coke, but I really just like coke. 

But we played games (Dirty Minds, which is probably more fun when everyone's drunk--we thought it was kind of dull, and Scene It, which I'm terrible at), and watched the ball drop, and some people played Halo and the rest of us lounged around on the couches either being drunk (everyone else) or being really tired (me). Though I like Michael when he's drunk, he just sits there and wants to tell you how wonderful you are  He's so sweet. Though it was Really Awkward when I wanted to go the bathroom, and then noticed that Michael and Martin where nowhere to be seen. Uh-oh. I decided not to knock and just held it, but by the time the two of them came out, red-faced, everyone in the living room was talking about whether or not they were in the bathroom together.  Poor guys. They weren't even in there long enoug to do anything!


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a broken finger for Christmas.

I watched FotR on HBO till one in the morning and went to bed.

Actually, that was the spark that renewed my Tolkien mania and compelled me to come back here.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 24, 2006)

A bit dated, but I'm feeling like good memories. 

On New Years Eve, my Marine and I (who was still on leave at that point) were going to go snow boarding that day. It would have been my first try at that, and I am not sure whether I should bless the weather or curse it, but that plan got rained out. 

So Matt and I were left to aimlessly wander around town which we do very well and ended up cuddling a lot. Then we went to a party at a friend's house and played "Balderdash." Matt shocked me by being excellent at this. We were on a team together and slaughtered all those around us. My sister and her friend Josh were on a team together and were very funny sniping at each other the whole time. Then Matt and I held each other for the rest of the night, talked quietly, and watched other people play games. That was very very nice.


----------

